# Mountain bike Vietnam



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

any one riding mountain bike in Vietnam? come and discussion


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I haven't, but I'd like to.


----------



## stuartthomas (Sep 10, 2012)

Not much more to add other than that it's a great place to ride if you like technical features. Some real big bit stuff back there but if you look you can find some great single and double track. I have been also used the IndoTrek travel company in Vietnam.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

you sure IndoTrek travel company in Vietnam did real mountain bike or you spam
Hey stuart thomas, i dont know you ? and you may work for indotrek. But i am Vietnamese and live in Hanoi, i am owner of biking company in Hanoi- Vietnam.
this topic to find any one going same dream and share mountain bike experience . If you did , please post photo what you did in Vietnam.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## NguyenArch (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to Hanoi,VietNam
I'm Vic, leader of LakeBike-Hanoi Team


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

NguyenArch said:


> Welcome to Hanoi,VietNam
> I'm Vic, leader of LakeBike-Hanoi Team


what you ride in Hanoi Vic?
post your photo here we see:thumbsup:


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

more photo about Vietnam mountain bike


----------



## BooBoo (May 21, 2005)

Where are you (have you) bought your bicycles?
I'm leaving the US (Seattle) in a month. Can't decide if I should buy a bike before I leave or pick one up some where in southeast asia. Vietnam, Singapore or Hong Kong...even Australia if I must. Just need an excuse to go to one of these places. 
OR...is there very little available and I should get it here and bring with me???


----------



## The OLE Bagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Rode there "back in the day". Loved it.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> Where are you (have you) bought your bicycles?
> I'm leaving the US (Seattle) in a month. Can't decide if I should buy a bike before I leave or pick one up some where in southeast asia. Vietnam, Singapore or Hong Kong...even Australia if I must. Just need an excuse to go to one of these places.
> OR...is there very little available and I should get it here and bring with me???


you should bring your bike, Vietnam, Singapore or Hoking has price more expensive than USA


----------



## minhchip (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello ! I am from Saigon . Here is our Forest to the sea trip . Total 74km offroad


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

its look you have great trip !!! is that from Nam Cat Tien national park ?


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I am actually thinking about moving to Vietnam in the next year or so. Things are still a bit up in the air but it is looking like a real possibility at the moment.


----------



## minhchip (Apr 4, 2013)

The trip from Di Linh , Lam Dong province to Phan Thiet City , I am the first one who ride MTB there , total trip is 74km , total time is 12 hours . Next month I will have another MTB trip from Da Lat to Daklak , expected going 2 days in forest


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

TheMajor said:


> I am actually thinking about moving to Vietnam in the next year or so. Things are still a bit up in the air but it is looking like a real possibility at the moment.


 Your welcome
Any time you want to do mountain bike in Vietnam, pls contact me


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

its look i been there 6 months ago by motorbike. Thank you Minh


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

Cyling tours Vietnam








A Vietnam cycling trip is one of he most exciting and adventurous experience you will ever have that is guaranteed. As you cycle through river banks, up steep mountain slopes, on the country side and in large cities, you will experience wonders that you would have not seen anywhere else in the world. It will keep you spell bounded long after you have completed the Vietnam trip and you will remember your Vietnam trip experience till the very end.







Marco Polo travel arranges one such cycling Vietnam holiday. The people who will lead the Vietnam cycling trip are all professionals who have a lot of experience and knowledge in these areas so all your needs is taken care of. You just need strength in your legs to peddle your cycle and vision in your eyes to savor the beauty of Vietnam.







Biodiversity in Vietnam is ranked 16th in the whole world and there are 11 new species of animals and plants that are discovered here every year. On your cycling trip you are sure to experience many different kinds of wildlife and plants and trees as well. There are 126 parks that are protected for conservation and 28 official national parks that house the wildlife treasures of Vietnam and you can experience all this right from the impressive height, the saddle of your bicycle offers you.

You will also come across Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi, Vietnam's two biggest cities while on the Vietnamcycling trip and here you can take a cruise on the waterways of Vietnam which are touted to be about 17,000 kms in length. The cities are also a grand display of the development that Vietnam has achieved in education and social issues. These cities are great for shopping and the usual items for sale for foreigners are embroidery, wood carvings and silk. The cuisine of Vietnam is also very unique and it can be experienced in its authentic form in these big cities. Fish sauces of different varieties like sweet, sour, spicy etc are famous here.

A cycling trip can be undertaken any time of the year and its as exciting as it can get. As diverse as Vietnam is in biodiversity, it is equally diverse in topography due to which the climates you will experience will keep changing as you go from place to place. Everyday is a new day with a new climate and that's the best experience of the Vietnam cycling trip. From the beaches to the mountains to the waterways and the big bustling cities the Vietnam cycling trip takes you everywhere.


----------



## Xross (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Guys looking the picture posted here it seem to be a great place to ride. I m from Kuala Lumpur Malaysia. I will be relocating to Vietnam in July 2013 but I will be basically based in Ho Chi Minh for about 10-12 months and will move to Danang very near to Sandy Beach Resort. By Mid 2014 I know Da nanag should have good places to ride.

My only concern during the 10-12 months in HCMC. I cant find a place to ride. I do have a relative of mine who lives in HCMC for almost 20 years there is a an offroad path some 8kms away. With the heavy traffic I m not sure that the safest to ride on the road with all the other bikes and cars around. 

By the way I will be living in the Tan Binh area near the Exhibition Hall. 

Cheers!

I m looking forward to move to Vietnam.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Xross
If living in Hochiminh city , you need to go very far for mountain bike.
Hochiminh city and Danang , road bike is popula 
If you want to do mountain bike , should do its in Hanoi


----------



## Xross (Jun 5, 2013)

I know that about 8 kms away there are some offroad trails..
But yet to check it out..


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

not real mountain bike, that is off-road cross


----------



## projectilevomit (Aug 1, 2014)

So did you make it to Da Nang, Xcross? 
I'm there next week, does anyone know of any decent downhill day trips with some reasonable equipment


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, all. I'm moving to HCMC in July and would like to find some people to ride with, and decent singletrack in or near the city. I know it's pretty flat, but some winding forest trails with ups and downs would be fun when longer excursions aren't available. 

Thoughts?


----------



## VVC (Nov 4, 2015)

For those of you in Vietnam we have just opened registration for the Vietnam Victory Challenge mtb stage race in Dalat. Website is Vietnam Victory Challenge Here is a highlight of last years race. Hope you can join us!


----------

